

Show HN: iCloud Text Editor for iOS and OS X; RTF, TXT, and PDF - cocoalovethax
http://www.machsoftwaredesign.com/machwrite.html

======
cocoalovethax
Spent like 9 months working on this, iOS version is free; also supports like
15 different code formats. Hope someone finds it useful :)

